# PAT Exam



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

i have to take a PAT test next month...anyone know what this consists of and how does it differ from a physical fitness exam where you have to run a 1 1/2 mile in 12.51 minutes, do 38 situps in a minute, etc. Thanks guys


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

For the drag and pull stations..how much weight was it? just wondering what I should be ready for when the time comes...


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm not sure what the weight was, but don't worry about it.
It is very very light. When I did my PAT there were a couple girls ahead of me who couldn't of weighed more than 110lbs who did the course no problem.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for the help fuocok, your the best! This sounds like a piece of cake. Good to everyone else who has to take this!


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

to prepare for the trigger pull try using those hand grip things you buy at the sports stores, they work great


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by pguitard:
> * to prepare for the trigger pull try using those hand grip things you buy at the sports stores, they work great *


What is there to prepare for? It's like pulling the trigger on a cap gun.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

If you can't pass the PAT you should throw yourself off a bridge!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I know some sinkers


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Ya, I took the test with about 15 total anchors myself.


----------



## SPD529 (Jul 4, 2003)

I took the pre-test yesterday with another guy from the department we got hired for. We were both nervous for nothing. He went before me, lightly jogged through the course and passed. Smooth like a gazelle! LOL. When I went I went slow as well to get the technique of the obstacles down. Next week is the real deal. My only concern is getting hurt at work before it! "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PUT ME ON DISPATCH!!!!!!!!!" :crazy:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SPD529 said:


> My only concern is getting hurt at work before it! "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PUT ME ON DISPATCH!!!!!!!!!" :crazy:


Time to take a lil vacation, don't risk it.....anyone got a set of blinders thay can spare :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I have the PAT in a couple weeks and I am wondering how far is the obstacle course? I know it is 4 laps, but does anyone know the exact distance? I notice that people have failed and have been doing things to avoid this. I have always lifted weight, but never included running in my routine. I have started running on the beach this past summer and now run on a treadmill inside my home.....usually between 3-5 miles a day jogging..... :lol: Can anyone tell I am nervous!!!!!


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Not sure exactly how far it is, but it doesn't take long (less than 3 min). Its more a test of endurance than strength. When you start the course, run fast but don't sprint it . . . you need energy at the end for the wall and the last 2 stations of the course. Good luck!


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> I have the PAT in a couple weeks and I am wondering how far is the obstacle course? I know it is 4 laps, but does anyone know the exact distance? I notice that people have failed and have been doing things to avoid this. I have always lifted weight, but never included running in my routine. I have started running on the beach this past summer and now run on a treadmill inside my home.....usually between 3-5 miles a day jogging..... :lol: Can anyone tell I am nervous!!!!!


 My friend no need to worry you will go on one day and have a practice run. Then you will go back and do it for time the first day you will see its a joke. You really have to be out of shape not to pass. So that should be the last thing in your mind. I would worry about being ready for the Academy then the pat


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I know,

I just wanted to know distance so I could sprint it for the next 2 weeks and have that feeling that I did everything I could to prepare.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Do they time you at the preview? I learned that the course is 340 yards(.19 miles) if anyone was interested. So each day, I have been doing 1/4 mile sprints....takes me about 60-70 seconds each one......for the course I get 130 seconds....I think I may be ok.


----------



## Mshaw166 (Nov 1, 2003)

*PAT Test*

I saw that several of you are ranking officers (sergeants and lieutenants) and are taking the PAT test. I originally took the test in '97 to get hired and was supposed to take it every few years thereafter. This has yet to happen. I guess my question is why are you guys that have been on taking it? Are they going to start testing every vew years as was originally planned?
Just wondering,
Mike
:?:


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Mshaw,

That Sergeant and Lieutenant title is for purposes of this site. You get "promoted" to sgt after 100 posts and so on.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, I passed the preview pat today....Thursday is the real deal(the one that counts)....hopefully I can do just what I did today. Thank you all for the tidbits, they do help.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Congrats on today Shawn. I'm sure you will do fine. Just bring a shovel to dig out the snow!


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Shawn, what PAT for which department are you trying to get on :?:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Cadet,

Shawn is referring to the Civil Service PAT. All candidates in the running for a Civil Circus job take the same test. It is a timed obstacle course with some additional events at the end.

Congrats Shawn, and good luck today!

-Mike


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> Cadet,
> 
> Shawn is referring to the Civil Service PAT. All candidates in the running for a Civil Circus job take the same test. It is a timed obstacle course with some additional events at the end.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.....I PASSED! Beat my preview time as well. Thanks to all you members for your input. It all has helped and I appreciate it. So a big thanks to you guys and gals. Now time to begin preparation for the academy. Gil, What is the record for To-Froms in Plymouth? How much ink will I need? :lol:

Shawn


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

oh ok understood, anyway Congrats Shawn... Nice Job!!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Cadet101 said:


> oh ok understood, anyway Congrats Shawn... Nice Job!!!


Thank you, Cadet101


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Good job Shawn. Keep your PT regimen going-It'll be used at Plymouth. When is your orientation? :?:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Good job Shawn. Keep your PT regimen going-It'll be used at Plymouth. When is your orientation? :?:


Don't know yet! Have to see how many they have so far.....my guess is it is going to be put on float status.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*Don't worry about it.*

I've had to take that test a couple of times. Every time I did it, I had gobs of time to spare. In fact, once I took it with a very badly pulled hamstring and I flew threw it.

Most people worry about the wall (which is 5 1/2 feet), and in fact I saw a girl and I pretty big guy fail the test because they couldn't get over it. The trick to it (no matter what your size) is to jump up at it from a few feet out coupled with the forward motion of running. You will sail over it like a bird.

If your not sure, go practice climbing over someting about that high and you'll see what I mean.

So relax about it. You'll do fine and look back on it wondering what you ever worried about.


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*haha*

I think my class set the record for to-from's in the academy. We had somthing like 35 or 40. They like giving them out.


----------

